# breeding kribensis



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok so we believe weve finally found a female krib. we have been reading up online quite a bit about breeding and distinguishing male from female, and some places say so many different things, were not sure what to believe. has anyone ever had experience breeding kribensis? what have you found to be most successful? that is if you dont mind sharing! ive added a few picsof what we believe to be the female, i will try to get another pic tonight that isnt so blurry. shes just been so active. thanx in advance!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

THat looks like a female. i can't really tell you much other than what youve already read researching. turned over flower pots, and live foods. Watch out for them being territorial after spawning and chasing all the fish to the othe side.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, that photo is of a female.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks!!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

You Need to fine SueS in Aquachat, she has bread Kribs before, I think BV77 as well.
I got my Kribs from here and they are some she had breed.
I know they are cave breeders, 
I have a site someplace I will find and post, but here is a very good shot "only took 15 minutes"
to get it of one of my two males and a female, wasn;t trying to get a pick of her so it worked out pretty good. Oh here is the Link to the site also,
http://hem.bredband.net/maxstr/krib.htm

The Spot that s on the males tail, my other male does not have this and his color is a little lighter also.
But males will get up to 4'' and are slimmer looking, and the famales are much shorter and tubby looking.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks mr aquarium! you were a big help leading me there!


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

At breeding time, they get brighter colored. You may see them dancing around each other and presenting their bodies to each other and quivering. Then they disappear. Don't worry, they are probably in the cave tending the eggs and babies. When I had babies, I left the room light on, so they could see if any predators (in my case catfish) were approaching. Mine were very good parents, although many cichlids take two or three tries to get it right and actually produce babies. Then feed the babies small food, also a tablet food such as tabi-min, and direct it to the part of the tank where they are. Sometimes you have to look very carefully to see the babies - little moving things down over the gravel. Good luck!


----------



## mallic (Dec 2, 2008)

*re breeing kribs*

hi, im trying to breed a pair of kribs i had in my community i put them in a 20 gallon with pots and plants on their own, the male seems to hide in one of the pots and doesnt come out much and the female sometimes stays inside wth the male, the colours have faded a little but the female is vry fat, i dnt know why the male is always in the pot i thought the female should be in the pot more thanks


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Try adding more plants & hiding places, maybe subdue the lighting a little.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is the best pic I could find of a male and female krib. The male is on top in the pic. Males will have a spade tail, while females will have a rounded tail. Females have much more red in the belly area. And the color on the dorsal fin goes all the way to the tip in a male, while it stops short of the tip in a female. They like caves for breeding or will hollow out their own under a rock and establish a territory. They will keep out intruders to their space. How aggressive they get doing this is dependent on how determined the other fish is in invading their space. Once they have fry, they will become much more protective. They will take the fry around the tank as they forage for food. Keeping other fish away from the brood. They are great parents and very pretty fish IMO


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

oops......that's a Xmas pippie.....wrong pic
here's the right one...sorry


----------

